# Who's faster? OBT or Pokies?



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

I am a new owner of an OBT and had to move it from one enclosure to another.......I did expect it to move as fast as many of you guys have told me on RFUK but I was still shocked/scared when it managed to get out before i could get my hand out of its enclosure lol i only went to move a small bit of wood. 

I am now planning on buying a P. Regalis but Ive been told that this species is pretty damn quick too.....but which one is quicker? :hmm:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure about the actual speed difference. I've found pokies are easier though, they usually want to hide rather than attack, so it's easier to get something over them.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd say Pokies are quicker and are also expert at high speed leaping.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*speed*

Speed id say pokies-there so much bigger, but would agree with lisa about them rather hiding than anything else


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

My OBT still lives in the camera film Case it was delivered to the store, I put the case in the new tank, half buried it and waited......

That was nine days ago....

I occasionally see her pop a little ginger leg out as if to 'test the water'... then she gets scared and flees back into the back of the film case.

I am not putting my finger in to get her out.

But I haven't even seen her in her new home yet to gauge how fast she is!!!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

My OBT has done laps of the bathtub while changing housing and christ was it fast but i don't own any pokies so i cannot compare.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> i don't own any pokies so i cannot compare.


You need to remedy that!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well i own neither but my camb just escaped and moved so bloody quick it would have given linford christie a run for his money.

It ran cross the front room and under the washing machine :S

its safe now but fast is an understatement


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to agree, posted over 100 OBT slings, over 150 pokie slings but nothing beats the speed of the Psalmopeous slings. The P. cambridgei I've been packing lately are so fast you think they'll hurt themselves.
I find with Pokies they can be coerced quite nicely into their tubs if you use a paintbrush and try to put some webbing on the brush. Most of the time they seem skittish but graceful however as they get larger I have known of a couple of people that have had them jump onto their face! Not something I want to repeat but it does help to explain why in India they are known as Parachute spiders.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

i'd say obt as I remember few years ago had a sling in a small container and shot out onto my hand then onto my bed, across the bedl, took a dive to the floor and legged it behind the cupboard in a matter af seconds. Managed to get it back as luckily it was hiding in the corner. The pokies I kept have not been nearly as quick and always used to run away from the lid not towards it. But that's just my experience so may vary.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> You need to remedy that!


I know buuut i already have some Lugardi and Yamia in the pipeline. Will see what takes my eye after i have sweetened hubby up again lol


Poxicator said:


> I have to agree, posted over 100 OBT slings, over 150 pokie slings but nothing beats the speed of the Psalmopeous slings. The P. cambridgei I've been packing lately are so fast you think they'll hurt themselves.
> I find with Pokies they can be coerced quite nicely into their tubs if you use a paintbrush and try to put some webbing on the brush. Most of the time they seem skittish but graceful however as they get larger I have known of a couple of people that have had them jump onto their face! Not something I want to repeat but it does help to explain why in India they are known as Parachute spiders.


Hahha fast little buggers ain't they lol
Mine is so fast that if i blink i miss hi lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

You want speed, try a feather leg baboon, my god! :lol2:

But if you want to laugh at it, let it run across the floor, looks like a deformed octopus ROFL!

I've never seen my pokies run at full speed, they tend to hide as been said, OBT's are pretty quick though.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> You want speed, try a feather leg baboon, my god! :lol2:
> 
> But if you want to laugh at it, let it run across the floor, looks like a deformed octopus ROFL!
> 
> I've never seen my pokies run at full speed, they tend to hide as been said, OBT's are pretty quick though.


:lol2:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

My Ornata isnt really too fast....:whistling2:

I thought my P.Camb was alot quicker, he done about 50 laps of his new home when we re-housed him! My hubby had to change his pants:lol2:

Or maybe its because the P.Camb is only 3cm and the Ornata is around 7inches!... I wish he'd hurry up n' grow:whip:


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

ive got a tiny regalis sling and its never shown signs of much speed. my OBT can disappear before your eyes!
but hands down the fastest are my P. camb and P. irmnia


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I no that my cambs are very very very very fast. But what I have notest with my pterinochilus chordatsu is that they would rather stick there grown and fight than run. If that is with all pterinochilus sp I dont no.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've got pokies , psalmo's and OBT's and Tapinauchenius gigas'd beats them all with only 2 legs . I had one escape earlier while feeding it . Literally within a second it was out of it's tub down my leg and off into the clutter that's scattered around my room . I haven't even a clue where's it's got and *I watched it run out of the tub !*


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My E pachypus can get a real shift on if you startle her. Not surprising really as she has a set of back legs like Linford Christie.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

sage999 said:


> My E pachypus can get a real shift on if you startle her. Not surprising really as she has a set of back legs like Linford Christie.


I never noticed Linford's legs as being particularly hairy, but then I was probably distracted :blush:


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

David L said:


> My OBT still lives in the camera film Case it was delivered to the store, I put the case in the new tank, half buried it and waited......
> 
> That was nine days ago....
> 
> ...



LOL same here, Im scared of just opening the lid lol


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> You want speed, try a feather leg baboon, my god! :lol2:
> 
> But if you want to laugh at it, let it run across the floor, looks like a deformed octopus ROFL!
> 
> I've never seen my pokies run at full speed, they tend to hide as been said, OBT's are pretty quick though.



LOOOOOOOOOOOL I totally know what ya mean Sarah. It kinda looks like they have their stomach on the ground and just use their legs to slide along the floor but super fast ROFL:lol2:


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

Dan99 said:


> Well I no that my cambs are very very very very fast. But what I have notest with my pterinochilus chordatsu is that they would rather stick there grown and fight than run. If that is with all pterinochilus sp I dont no.


I see what you mean by "stand their ground" When my OBT got out and stood on the edge of the bath tub, she was following my every movement, If i moved to the left she'd look to her right and rotate as I moved and when I went to pick up my tongs (which were laying on the ground) she suddenly ran towards me and I just put a empty locust tub over her....in the mean time my brother has ran a mile LMAO

Its truly amazing how fast they move and yet they are so small...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

glitchIA said:


> I see what you mean by "stand their ground" .


like this? :lol2:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I have to agree, posted over 100 OBT slings, over 150 pokie slings but nothing beats the speed of the Psalmopeous slings. The P. cambridgei I've been packing lately are so fast you think they'll hurt themselves.


Yep when I was unpacking my P. cambridgei sling from you she was making dashes that my eyes couldn't really register...


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> like this? :lol2:
> 
> image


Exactly like that! LOL 

Nice Pic and very beautiful specimen right there!!!


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

atum said:


> Yep when I was unpacking my P. cambridgei sling from you she was making dashes that my eyes couldn't really register...


yh, just make sure you dont blink during the entire process of unpacking and introduction to its new enclosure and Im sure youll be fine :lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

atum said:


> Yep when I was unpacking my P. cambridgei sling from you she was making dashes that my eyes couldn't really register...


I once got nailed by one of my P cambridgei juvi's when I got distracted for literally a split second. They sure are damned quick.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

sage999 said:


> I once got nailed by one of my P cambridgei juvi's when I got distracted for literally a split second. They sure are damned quick.


Everyone tells you how quick they are, you see videos of how quick they are, but nothing actually prepares you for when they are in front of you showing you how quick they are.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

sage999 said:


> I once got nailed by one of my P cambridgei juvi's when I got distracted for literally a split second. They sure are damned quick.


wow....Now im really interested in P. Cambridgei's....im gonna check up on this species


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

atum said:


> Everyone tells you how quick they are, you see videos of how quick they are, but nothing actually prepares you for when they are in front of you showing you how quick they are.


yep :lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

glitchIA said:


> wow....Now im really interested in P. Cambridgei's....im gonna check up on this species


So what your saying is that anything that's bitten me is instantly more interesting. :lol2:

Ps. Better check out T blondi's as well. :blush:


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

sage999 said:


> So what your saying is that anything that's bitten me is instantly more interesting. :lol2:
> 
> Ps. Better check out T blondi's as well. :blush:


Indeed Sage, for some reason anything that bites is unfortunately a species with extreme agility and aggression...or it could just be that your clumsy haha:whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Saying that my C. Fasciatum does half have some speed on her, in fact she scares me more than my OBT or Chevrons!!

My red island birdeater is a freaky mutha too :lol2:


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL I'll have to check those out too then ^___^


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

*cough* Heteroscodra maculata *cough cough*

Only experienced that once, but my god... Besides that one time she's been incredibly well behaved.

But for the original OBT VS Pokie... OBT. Poecilotheria have the defense mechanism of hiding and jumping, OBTs don't. They just run.

I've dealt with P.regalis and P.rufilata making a run for it, slings admittedly. I've dealt with a P.murinus sling making a run for it and I couldn't turn and react before it had left the enclosure, crossed the floor and run into a cardboard box under the bed. We took that box and continued work in the bath after that.

OBT, definitely faster.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I admint OBT slings are nutters, though my T.Puriens come pretty close for slings anyway, i can't take the lid of when feeding them becuase they are always gone in a flash! Maniacs! :gasp:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with the cambs comments. I'd consider getting one aswell as your pokie, then you'll have 3 very fast and interesting T's.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

So from what I've read here (taking into account the different views from various members) that OBT's are fast but will stand thier ground? and pokies will most probably flee than stay for a fight?

correct me if im wrong?

....this isnt making my choice of a pokie very easy =[


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup thats about right. 
Cambs will rather run too like the clappers lol
You should get 1 of each and have 3 totally diff but manic spids


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Yup thats about right.
> Cambs will rather run too like the clappers lol
> You should get 1 of each and have 3 totally diff but manic spids


I wish I could but unfortunately Im in Uni and I cant afford that


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

glitchIA said:


> I wish I could but unfortunately Im in Uni and I cant afford that


If you getthem from classified on here you will only pay a few pound each.
poxicator is selling cambs slings if you want an exciting quick one and they are VERY cheap


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

TEENY said:


> If you getthem from classified on here you will only pay a few pound each.
> poxicator is selling cambs slings if you want an exciting quick one and they are VERY cheap


hmmm...I'll look into that, cheers =]


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

glitchIA said:


> I wish I could but unfortunately Im in Uni and I cant afford that


When I was at uni I had a total of 18 spiders of varying sizes and styles. I wasn't even allowed pets in there at all (yep, inverts included) but hid them for 9 months before moving out.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> When I was at uni I had a total of 18 spiders of varying sizes and styles. I wasn't even allowed pets in there at all (yep, inverts included) but hid them for 9 months before moving out.


wooooow:notworthy:

What'd'ya do? cover them with a cloak or put them in a cabinet with doors or summit?! and where the hell do you get the money to buy them food? or do you breed locust/crickets/roaches?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Money... for food?

Be aware that an adult spider needs maybe 4 crickets a month? A tub of crickets (£2.75) lasted the whole lot for two months. I'd have to buy two sizes though, so about £5 a month? Just meant one week I didn't have a coffee at the union...

As for hiding them, well, they rarely inspected and yeah, I just moved them out of sight for the day. Only thing I did have to do was to put the crickets somewhere they'd not chirp.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Money... for food?
> 
> Be aware that an adult spider needs maybe 4 crickets a month? A tub of crickets (£2.75) lasted the whole lot for two months. I'd have to buy two sizes though, so about £5 a month? Just meant one week I didn't have a coffee at the union...
> .


Im amazed you can keep them alive for that long lol, I dont feed mine crickets coz they stink and make too much noise instead I feed my T's locust but they dont stay alive for that long too


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Locusts don't tend to live as long as crickets, you get fewer in a tub, they often cost more and they're not as good nutritionally as crickets, which in turn aren't as good as roach


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Locusts, keep 'em in a warm enclosure, preferably in the light. Add a small shallow dish of water and some fresh green vegetables (slices of cabbage/lettuce?) and they live longer (also, all those nutrients go into your Ts )


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

glitchIA said:


> Indeed Sage, for some reason anything that bites is unfortunately a species with extreme agility and aggression...or it could just be that your clumsy haha:whistling2:


Me clumsy?...Nah, just old and easily distracted. :lol2:
Actually been keeping T's for some time and the bites occurred within a few months of each other. Lessons were learned and the distractions removed.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Locusts don't tend to live as long as crickets, you get fewer in a tub, they often cost more and they're not as good nutritionally as crickets, which in turn aren't as good as roach


But crickets smell and are noisy...plus! my room is seriously small man....its not easy keeping a lot of T's and live food in a council flat LOL


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

sage999 said:


> Me clumsy?...Nah, just old and easily distracted. :lol2:
> Actually been keeping T's for some time and the bites occurred within a few months of each other. Lessons were learned and the distractions removed.


awww gawd your startin to sound like my old man when he does something wrong and tries making excuses so he doesnt embarrass himself infron of me LOL

Ontop of that you make your bite reports sound so funny that I just wanna see what the T's look like lol

honestly mate...you have got to take a picture of your face moments after you get bitten...I bet your expression is priceless :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I bet that blondi bite hurt though, their fangs are massive!


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I bet that blondi bite hurt though, their fangs are massive!


LOL yeah I bet it did:lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I bet that blondi bite hurt though, their fangs are massive!


Actually it really didn't hurt that much, not as bad as her urticating hairs!

This is her during a move. She's a big girl. Thats' a 50p piece under her leg.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

sage999 said:


> Actually it really didn't hurt that much, not as bad as her urticating hairs!
> 
> This is her during a move. She's a big girl. Thats' a 50p piece under her leg.
> 
> image


Lovely girl  I'm finally getting one next month. I've wanted one for ages!


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Lovely girl  I'm finally getting one next month. I've wanted one for ages!


Cheers. She has come on very well. She was a real mess when I first got her (see picture below), with a near completely bald abdomen which had an awful sore underneath as well as a leaking leg joint. She was also as nervous as hell staying in the position she was in the photo for days. 

She had been bought into a local pet shop by a clueless owner and they let me have her for next to nothing as they believed she was likely to die.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

All the Poecilotheria I've seen seem quite slow :S Orange baboon to win :flrt:


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

sage999 said:


> Actually it really didn't hurt that much, not as bad as her urticating hairs!
> 
> This is her during a move. She's a big girl. Thats' a 50p piece under her leg.
> 
> image


JESUS CHRIST SAGE!!! what the hell you been feeding it!?!? LONDON PIDGEONS! LOL

I wish I could afford one but when I checked last week they were around £120 for a juvie =[


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> All the Poecilotheria I've seen seem quite slow :S Orange baboon to win :flrt:


LOL : victory:


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

sage999 said:


> Cheers. She has come on very well. She was a real mess when I first got her (see picture below), with a near completely bald abdomen which had an awful sore underneath as well as a leaking leg joint. She was also as nervous as hell staying in the position she was in the photo for days.
> 
> She had been bought into a local pet shop by a clueless owner and they let me have her for next to nothing as they believed she was likely to die.
> 
> image


I bet you were well nervous during the first molt...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Crickets don't smell if you keep their environment clean. Fresh food and a source of water and regularly take out deads and rotting uneaten food and you'll seriously cut-down on the smells.

Sage, its not surprising it had sores underneath, that's a direct consequence of overfeeding, and from what I've read, usually results in death from infections. 
Well done for restoring her health, any chance of a well lit pic and what's the exact size. 

Mine's moulting at the moment, been like that for weeks now.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

Im gonna buy some crickets next time then and try them out.:2thumb:


----------

